# Whittington Heath



## EaseNgrace (Sep 28, 2010)

Whittington Heath is a charming course, Established in 1886 and re-modelled by Harry Colt in 1927, this is a quintessential English Heathland layout.
We played here last Friday after the Beau Desert meet in what was not the best of weather, this didn't detract from what turned out to be a great (or almost great) round of golf. The rain stopped after 5 holes, Jason and I had made a solid if not spectacular start. Then we could really enjoy what is a beautifully crafted layout, I liked the way it inspired me to visualise (and at times pull-off) a great variety of shots. Although it demands good course management most of the course is fairly forgiving without too much danger lurking to gobble up wayward efforts. But a sudden rush of blood to the head may result in lost ball, as I found when I had to take 3 off the tee on the 12th. I kind of crumbled a bit at this point as I sensed a good round on the horizon, but Jason played the second half brilliantly. 
Every hole is memorable and well thought out, the greens were fantastic and rolled really well, a bit more manageable than at Beau Desert.
Great Value at Â£40 a round, recommended.





















Whittington Heath Golf Club
Yellow Tees 70.0 / 124
Lichfield United Kingdom
September 23, 2010
  EAGLE  BIRDIE  PAR  BOGEY  2BOGEY+ 


AARON FORSTER 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 OUT 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 IN TOTAL 
YELLOW 482 375 383 158 325 372 177 348 463 3083 374 370 379 135 427 196 371 369 431 3052 6135 
HANDICAP 18 2 6 14 10 4 16 12 8  15 13 1 17 3 7 11 9 5   
PAR 5 4 4 3 4 4 3 4 5 36 4 4 4 3 4 3 4 4 4 34 70 
SCORE 5 5 4 2 4 4 4 5 4 37 5 5 6 3 7 4 5 4 6 45 82 
ROUND SCORE E E -1 -2 -3 -4 -3 -2 -4 -4 -3 -2 -1 -1 +1 +1 +2 +1 +2 +2 +2 
NET SCORE 5 4 3 2 3 3 4 5 3 32 5 5 5 3 6 3 5 3 5 40 72 
TEE CLUB 1W 3W 1W 8i 1W 3W 6i 1W 1W  1W 1W 1W 8i 1W 4i 1W 1W 1W   
FAIRWAYS          57%          29% 43% 
GIR          67%          22% 44% 
PUTTS 2 2 2 1 1 2 3 2 2 17 2 2 3 2 3 2 2 2 3 21 2.1/38 
SAND SHOTS                      
PENALTIES                      
FRIENDS' SCORES 
JASE 6 5 4 3 5 4 3 5 6 41 5 5 4 3 5 2 4 5 5 38 79 
NET SCORE 6 4 3 3 4 3 3 5 5 36 5 5 3 3 4 1 3 4 4 32 68


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 1, 2010)

Another course has been added to my to play list.


----------



## Gazp (Oct 1, 2010)

played there a few weeks ago, similar to Beau but not as tight. Nice course though, only complaint was the bunkers....full of bricks & builders sand !!


----------



## Robobum (Oct 1, 2010)

played there a few weeks ago, similar to Beau but not as tight. Nice course though, only complaint was the bunkers....full of bricks & builders sand !!
		
Click to expand...

Is Beau tight???


----------



## EaseNgrace (Oct 1, 2010)

I heard a lot of people comment on the day that they thought it was, it's like an airfield compared to my track.


----------



## Gazp (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd say you have to be accurate off the tee, not the longest course but loads of gorse etc if you're off line


----------

